# Suche bilder vom Kaspersky/Resident Evil stand



## WerRock (19. August 2012)

Tach

war am Freitag auf der GamesCom und suche Bilder/Videos vom Kaspersky/Resident Evil stand.
War jemand zufällig da und hat ein paar Videos/Bilder gemacht?

Ich suche Bilder als da noch ein paar Girls vom XMG stand waren.

Wäre euch echt dankbar und bitte fragt nicht wieso ich die Bilder will :>

MfG

Edit : Bilder vom XMG stand würden auch gehen


----------



## Leandros (19. August 2012)

Doch. Warum willst du die Bilder? o_O


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (19. August 2012)

Das ist mein einzigstes Bild vom XMG-Stand .(leider etwas unscharf)
Ich hoffe ,das deine Angebetete dabei ist^^ .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Kaspersky war nur eine DJ^^.


----------

